# Everyone is late?



## Miss mouse (May 3, 2021)

I have 4 does that were due (day 31) on the 1st. 
One kindled 6 yesterday.
One kindled 1 tonight and now is acting weird.
The other 2 aren’t really acting like they’re about to have kits.
They all were happy when they got their nesting boxes.
They all had different baby daddies so it’s not just a buck shooting  blanks.
They are all experienced moms.
Anybody know what’s going on? Can weather changes make them hold out?


----------



## Kusanar (May 4, 2021)

I know weather and even the position of the moon can really affect other farm animals (and even humans) so I don't see why not rabbits. Makes sense with them being burrowing creatures that they might not want to give birth in a thunderstorm in case the roof starts leaking.


----------



## promiseacres (May 4, 2021)

We've had at least 2 false pregnancies this year... a few that just didn't settle or absorbed kits. Just because they lifted for the buck doesn't mean you'll get kits... pretty sure there's a bunny doe code to keep us on our toes and just a bit crazy.


----------

